# Command & Conquer 3 Kanes Rache optimal für schwache CPU einstellen?



## Tim1974 (28. März 2017)

*Command & Conquer 3 Kanes Rache optimal für schwache CPU einstellen?*

Hallo,

ich hab mein Lieblingsspiel "C&C3 Kanes Rache" mit Hilfe von Wine unter Linux zum laufen gebracht.
Allerdings läuft es natürlich ruckeliger als früher auf meinen anderen Rechnern, denn bis jetzt hab ich es auf einem i3-2100 mit 4 GB RAM und Geforce GTS 450 1 GB laufen gehabt, dann auf einem i7-4770K mit Geforce GTX 660 2 GB und nun erstmals auf meinem Pentium4-540 3,2 GHz mit 3,2 GB RAM und ebenfalls der Geforce GTS 450 1 GB.

Ich habe schon einige Regler weit nach links stellen müssen, damit es auch dann flüssig läuft, wenn sich viel auf der Karte tut, davor schlichen selbst die schnellsten Fahrzeuge wie in einer Fußgängerzone. 
Aber was ich nun gerne wüßte, welche Einstellungen begünstigen eine schwache CPU, also wodurch wird es richtig flott?
Und welche Einstellungen fordern die Grafikkarte, denn die hat für das Spiel ja denke ich mehr als genug Leistung?

Was ich nicht ändern will sind die Bildschirmauflösung (1920x1080) und die Texturen, denn wenn ich die runterstelle sieht es gleich mies aus, ich hoffe mal daß nicht gerade dies die CPU zu doll fordert?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## HGHarti (13. August 2017)

*AW: Command & Conquer 3 Kanes Rache optimal für schwache CPU einstellen?*

MAche mal die Schatten aus und jegliche Kantenglättung.

Sonst die Auflösung ,habe ich früher auch gemacht um im Urlaub auf dem Laptop meiner Frau spielen zu können


----------

